# DataOutputStream vs. BufferedWriter



## jGuru°2 (29. Jun 2004)

kurze Frage: welchen Vorteil bietet ein BufferedWriter gegenueber einem DataOutputStream?? Ich habe bei der Socketkommunikation immer DataInputStreams verwendet und bin mit diesen eigentlich ganz gut unterwegs. Aber ich bin durch Zufall und Langeweile auf dieses Forum gestossen und habe mir einige Fragen angesehen und so ziemlich jeder verwendet diese BufferedWriter. Jetzt moechte ich gerne wissen was dieser bringt???? Weil lerneffekt und so... :###


----------



## meez (29. Jun 2004)

In den Api's nachzulesen:

DataOutputStream:


> A data output stream lets an application write primitive Java data types to an output stream in a portable way.



BufferedWriter:


> Print formatted representations of objects to a text-output stream.


----------



## Dante (30. Jun 2004)

Der BufferedWriter hat ausserdem einen Puffer (wie der Name schon sagt).


----------

